# Windows 8 and PS3 Can't see each other



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

My fiance' just bought me a new HP 15 laptop running windows 8. I am not the most computer savvy person but I thought I could use my wireless network to watch movies or play music from my computer on my PS3 seeing as my old laptop I was able to set up to do just that. My old laptop was running XP and setting it up was easy. When I look at the devices on my network I don't even see my PS3. I have enabled the PS3 to share but the two just can't find each other. I have also tried downloading the PS3 media server and that was a bust as well. I have looked at other forums and tried a number of things but to no avail. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try these suggestions: HOW TO: Media Sharing between PS3 and WMP11 (Windo... - PlayStation® Forums


----------



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

What do the parameters for the firewall need to be? I am currently running McAfee that was pre-installed on my PC and am unable to allow access to guest or public accounts (these are showing not connected) and can not configure my private account (showing as connected) in windows firewall. I am not familiar with McAfee I usually have AVG.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the PS3 *Connections/Connections Status List* write down it's IP address. On your computer go to Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*, in the Elevated *Command Prompt *type *ipconfig /All* and press enter. Write down the computers IP address (preferred). Go to the Windows Firewall, and* Advanced Settings* on the left panel and if need be, write an *Inbound rule* to allow the IP address of the PS3. follow the other instructions for making sure the PS3 and computer are on the same network.


----------



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

Took me a minute to realize I am not running WMP 11 I have WMP 12. (I don't like it) 
downgrading is not an option seeing as it came pre-installed on this computer. it has a share setting that allows me to share my media which i have enabled but still my ps3 does not see my files.


----------



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

After removing McAfee and getting a different anti-virus program I am now able to see my fiance's laptop (running Vista) in WMP 12 on my computer. He is running WMP 11. In my network Devices list I see his computer and mine but under media devices just mine. On his computer under media devices both of our computers are showing up but still no PS3 even though the PS3 shows his computer and not mine. And this is where I am so far. I did notice when I did the ipconfig that my laptop and ps3 don't have the same ip address. When I tried to allow the PS3's IP in inbound rules I got stumped. Again I am not computer savvy and sad to say I did not know what to do once I clicked on the tab to write a new inbound rule.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Every device on your network should have a different IP address, but the first few numbers will be the same (eg) laptop may be *192.168.1.25 *and the PS3 may be something like *192.168.1.20 *or whatever. As long as the first 3 sets of numbers are the same, you should be golden. 
this should explain Media Sharing with a PS3: PS3™ | Media Server Connection


----------



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

In WMP 12 things are a little different. There is now a share button instead of being able to look in the library and easily share and manage. As you can see from the attached screen shots I have configured all my files in WMP to share and even still the ps3 is not seeing my computer. Also if you notice from the screen shots in "other libraries" the PS3 is not visible. When my other laptop is on it shows up in that section without any problems. The PS3 is able to see the computer running Vista WMP 11 but not the windows 8 WMP 12.


----------



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok so after doing a system reset on my computer I was able to get the PS3 to see WMP. The problem was my homegroup (windows had me set up when I did the initial system boot) was denying access. After the reset I chose not to set it up and WOW! I can now see the media player. Now my issue is all the files that I have on WMP are not showing up. When I try to enable the sharing on WMP it is directing me to create a homegroup. Seeing as that is what started the problem I am leery about setting it up again. Any suggestions. Please keep in mind my OS is Windows 8.1 and it is running WMP12.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not need to setup a Home Group but you do need to share your media files. http://grok.lsu.edu/Article.aspx?articleId=6614


----------



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

I Have set up all files that I want shared to do so. I have also, in "Customize Media Streaming Settings" section, checked the box that says "Make all of the media in m library available to this device." I restarted my computer and looked to see that the settings had taken. I am able to see my media player now but still can't see any of my files in WMP on the PS3. I have also noticed a button above my playlist section that says "Play To" when I hover over it. It looks like a media device icon. When I click it to try and play my files on another device directly from my computer it says "No Media Devices Found" yet in my network settings I am showing the PS3 and the other computer.


----------

